# Housing Allowance Expectation



## tomeliza (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello! I'm currently in the process of potentially being selected as a Director for a large US company's operation in Manila. I have not been presented the offer which will include the following package:

Driver
Health & Wellness
Housing

For the Housing allowance, at the Director level overseeing 600-1000 employees, what would be the expected housing allowance?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

tomeliza said:


> Hello! I'm currently in the process of potentially being selected as a Director for a large US company's operation in Manila. I have not been presented the offer which will include the following package:
> 
> Driver
> Health & Wellness
> ...


That seems like a question your company would answer. Do you have a family? Kids going o school? Where do they plan on you living Makati is mostly foreigners but it is also high end and expensive.
Outside Manila there is several places.


----------



## tomeliza (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I will be working in Manila near Makati, so I would prefer to reside in a condo around Greenbelt or at the Fort.

I currently do not work for the company, so at this time I do not have an offer or other information regarding the housing allowance. At this point, I'm trying to determine how 'better off' I will be if I were to take this position.

I have been performing a significant amount of research with cost of condos and homes, and there seems to be a caveat that requires 12 months + 2 months prior to move in. Also, for 3 bed room condos, the price I'm seeing at <Snip> condos are approaching $P 180K/mo and Large homes in <Snip> Village are priced at the same. So, if P 180K is roughly $4K USD/mo, then my out of pocket is $56K USD. 

I currently do not have kids, but plan to have them shortly.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

One of the things to consider in Makati are the longer term higher end furnished rentals such as Fraser Place and Somerset, with the later having several locations in the heart of Makati and very nicely outfitted. Fraser is a little more pricey, But is Exceptional in terms of quality and such...furnishings were fantastic. Either will likely give you a price break if you are going longer term. I have stayed in both when on business there and lived well. Somerset also had a Good breakfast daily including eggs/omlettes to order etc. Both have decent gyms as well. Google either and you'll see locations and pics. I would think any employer would give you a housing allowance, but then again, I'm probably too used to having embassy/agency pay the tab on longer working stays ... Good luck.


----------

